

Can blockchain technology send notaries on vacation… for good? - luisivan
https://medium.com/@Stampery/can-blockchain-technology-send-notaries-on-vacation-for-good-4b99df14de7d

======
moonbug
Not all problems have a solution that involves writing code.

~~~
luisivan
This one absolutely does.

